# Dead Sharks at the Texas City Dike



## Sponge

A friend of mine (non-fisherman) took this picture yesterday at the TC Dike. He does not know what type of species they were and he thinks there was some type of tournament going on. He says the sharks were brown in color. I think the shark hanging is either a sand tiger or bull shark judging by the shape of the shark. Sorry for the poor quality. It's a shame that these sharks were killed.


----------



## bwanajcj

*dead sharks*

Why is it a shame they are dead? maybe they are going to eat them, or if it's a tourney the sharks maybe going to research.


----------



## elkarcher

I think its the Tackle Time tourney. They have always hung the big sharks and rays up for the public to see. They usually leave them there until they stink so bad you can't get within a mile of the dike.


----------



## Sponge

That's what I'm saying. Last year they did the same thing and left sharks out there to rot.


----------



## Neverenough

It seems we beat this horse to death every year, but we do nothing about it. Its just my opinion, but maybe we should sto just *****ing about the dead sharks and start doing something. I hate seeing a creature like that stung up for the world to see more then anything. 

A magnificent example of evolution tied to a post so families can snap a picture with a "monster" from the depths of the ocean. Now that's what I can Family fun right there.



Instead of being ****** off on a message board why not send a letter to the organizers of the event giving a detailed out line of how to make the tournament a catch and release event.


----------



## Sponge

Anyone have any guess to what shark species it was hanging or did anyone actually see this live?


----------



## LongRodMaster

I know last year I filed a complaint with TPWD aparently the laws concerning watse of a game fish do not apply to these people for some reason..... I also remember my self and JR getting blasted by several people and being called tree huggers for our opinions on the subject. I still think if you had a bunch of bull Reds or huge trout hanging out up there all the sudden you would have a bunch of ****** off people and TPWD would get involved then. Aparently our shark populations are low considering the 1 fish bag limit set on them several years ago vs 15 trout and 3 reds.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yes, I got called a tree hugger and PETA last year. I find it funny, and most anyone else that knows me does also. 

Not the killing of the sharks that is the problem. It is the total waste of the shark. Sharks are one animal that people see no problem with killing and just wasting. The large speices of sharks populations are very low, and this type of display does nothing to help.



What I find funny is a hard core trout fishermen will think that large sharks like the one in the pic are eating specs. That by killing the massive sharks they are somehow protecting the spec population. But in the real world that big shark is eating the little sharks that do eat specs. Without big sharks around nothing to contol the little sharks so we get a massive population of little 4'-5' sharks eating every thing. This is already going on in Texas and the East coast. Ask anyone who fishes the east coast about dogfish and see what they have to say. They killed most all the larger sharks and now the dogfish population is huge, making it hard to just fish. Same thing going on here, we have killed most all the tigers, hammers, sand tigers, sandbars, and other large sharks. Now the population of sting rays and sharpnose sharks are getting huge.


----------



## Neverenough

Dang it TJ, take that tree hugging hippie **** somewhere else. LOL

good points, and yes we do have a problem with 4 to 5 foot sharks along the texas coast from what i have experinced.


----------



## Hooked Up

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.

Somebody throw some greeeeen on Josh for me please? I was born in Texas City and remember Tackle Time going on for as long as,....well as long as I can remember. When I was a kid I thought it was cool. Last year the girls saw the sharks hanging and they weren't happy at all! "Daddy, I thought you said we were only supposed to kill what we eat?" They were right of course. That's what they've been taught and I was proud as can be to see that it truly landed with them. I dont know what the answer is. I certainly cant, in good faith, participate in a tournament like that. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm gonna go find a tree to hug. j/k Guy


Neverenough said:


> It seems we beat this horse to death every year, but we do nothing about it. Its just my opinion, but maybe we should sto just *****ing about the dead sharks and start doing something. I hate seeing a creature like that stung up for the world to see more then anything.
> 
> A magnificent example of evolution tied to a post so families can snap a picture with a "monster" from the depths of the ocean. Now that's what I can Family fun right there.
> 
> Instead of being ****** off on a message board why not send a letter to the organizers of the event giving a detailed out line of how to make the tournament a catch and release event.


----------



## fridayfisher

Send a Letter to the Editor

Please provide the following information along with your letter. The Galveston County Daily News welcomes your commentary. No letter will be published until authorship is confirmed.

Name: Address: City: State: Zip Code: Daytime Phone: Email:

Text of your letter:

*Write us ... *

The Galveston County Daily News welcomes letters of up to 200 words on any public issue. Any letter that exceeds the word limit will not be considered for publication.

We publish only original letters addressed to The Galveston County Daily News. An address and daytime phone number must be included so the author's identity can be verified. No letters will be published until authorship is confirmed. 
All letters and guest columns are subject to editing. The Galveston County Daily News reserves the right to decline publication of any submission.

You can also mail or
fax letters to:
Letters to
the Editor
P.O. Box 628
Galveston, TX 77553
Fax: (409) 744-6268


----------



## Freshwaterman

You guys talk about shortages of Sharks, I've been diving the gulf for 30 years and I've seen more Sharks in the last couple of years than I ever have. We ran right offshore after the hurricane last summer to inspect the damage and we had over 30 sharks under our boat on the 1st dive. I believe most of these sharks were pushed in from all the hurricanes in the last couple of years but believe me, their out there and are close in, suggest taking a helicopter ride.


----------



## Doubless

I may be way out in left field, but I have a hard time believing the shark fishermen have had any significant impact in the decline of shark populations, IF in fact the numbers are on the decline. I suspect the major influence is from netters or long liners. I just don't see how any real harm can be done by someone keeping the one shark per day he/she is allowed to keep... 

And as far as I am concerned, I should be allowed to do whatever I wish with my limit of fish, so long as I don't exceed it. Now, don't misunderstand, I would never intentionally waste edible fish, but the idea of being fined for leaving menhaden or mullet on the beach is a bit absurd.

Comments?


----------



## gater

*Shortage of Sharks*

If anyone believes there is a shortage of Sharks they have not been offshore in awhile. In the summertime a 1/2 mile off the beach in Galveston if you fell overboard you would be lucky to get back in the boat with everything still attached. There was an estimated 14ft Tiger, 1000lbs plus sighted just a little over a mile off the beachfront last week. You don't see as many caught because in my opinion, people just don't pursue the bigs ones anymore. I think TT is the only tournament left that has a Shark catagory. Gater


----------



## Steelersfan

*uh huh*



gater said:


> If anyone believes there is a shortage of Sharks they have not been offshore in awhile. In the summertime a 1/2 mile off the beach in Galveston if you fell overboard you would be lucky to get back in the boat with everything still attached. There was an estimated 14ft Tiger, 1000lbs plus sighted just a little over a mile off the beachfront last week. You don't see as many caught because in my opinion, people just don't pursue the bigs ones anymore. I think TT is the only tournament left that has a Shark catagory. Gater


Ignorance is bliss, I guess.

Yes, sharks, especially the larger pelagic ones, are in serious decline across the world. I don't begrudge anyone from keeping their legal allotment either, as long as they use it or heck, at least get a good mount out of it. The wanton waste of an apex predator like that is disgusting, in my humble opinion. Get me my tree to hug too if that is how I will be classified but I try not to kill anything that won't eventually end up in my belly!

Heck JR, I guess I need to get a purple reel just like you now!


----------



## FLAT FISHY

Grew up in Santa Fe (ALTA LOMA ) for us real coasties .I used to help at the tackle time event it used to be great tourney can't tell you much about it now but has anyone thought to contact them directly and explain ?


----------



## mastercylinder60

like, guy, i was born and raised in texas city. this is the 44th annual tackle time tournament, and they've been hanging sharks up like this until their entrails drag the ground for as long as i can remember, too. i don't like the practice, either. and, i take being called a "tree hugger" as a compliment...i think it takes some brains to understand the importance of conservation, and taking home only what you intend to eat. i've never been able to figure out what kind of testosterone nose hit someone gets out of looking at his gigantic phallic symbol hanging from a meathook, while it rots in the baking sun.

however, the philosopher part of me realizes one thing: for many kids and adults, this is as close as any of them will ever come to seeing a real shark. maybe by seeing these beasts up close, touching their sandpaper skin, and realizing their enormity, power and beauty, and what marvels of evolution they really are, maybe some of them will walk away realizing the importance of preserving all marine life. i know i did as a kid growing up here. nevertheless, i am still very opposed to it. the sharks have been inhabiting this planet for millions of years longer than we have. but until the practice stops, maybe _something_ good does come of it.

i also don't see any indications that the large shark population is in jeopardy at this time, despite man's attempt to obliterate them off the face of the earth.


----------



## CAPT JB

*Were My Tree*

I LIKE THE GUY THAT SAID WHAT IF THEY HUNG A BUNCH OF TROUT AND RED FISH AN A BOUNCH OF OVER SIZE SNOOK AND UNDER SIZE SNOOK BIT YOUR *** THEY WOULD HAVE THE FEDERL GAME WARDEN DOWN THERE, WERE IS MY TREE I NEED A HUG,AND THE OTHER THINGS IS REMEMBER THE THE GUY WHO STAB THE SICK DEER AND THEY TRIED TO SAY UNETHICAL SO YOU GET THE PICTURE WERE MY TREE HA HA HA HA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Neverenough

Here we go again


----------



## bill

are they still up?
I agree about them being wasted. But have family in from out of state who would like to see them (altho, seeing many live in Moody Gardens is better)


----------



## Rockfish

*Funny Stuff*

I like it alot


Neverenough said:


> Here we go again


----------



## Mitchw123456

bill said:


> are they still up?
> I agree about them being wasted. But have family in from out of state who would like to see them (altho, seeing many live in Moody Gardens is better)


No they were taken down this morning but there is still one there (on the ground) I believe he was around the 800lb mark. Hopefully there will be another one there come saturday as we are going to try to find one friday night. I honestly do not see how so many people sit back and freely criticise people for doing what is legal. TPW states that you may keep one shark per day. I would venture to say taht 99% of the people that fish this tournament regularly for shark only keep one shark a year and thats the one that they get to hang up. We catch hundreds maybe even thousands of sharks per year and I have yet to ever bring one in. Most people who actually fish this tournament know what is at the weigh station already and do not kill sharks just to kill them. I also know that in order to even think about bringing one in if its a tiger its going to have to be in the 900lb range and for a bull I'm not going to let anything under 400lb in the boat with the way the leaderboard is sitting at this very minute. Jr, I know you have extensive knowledge of sharks yourself from reading your posts on numerous different boards and I doubt very serious any person on here would call you a tree hugger for your beliefs and that goes for alot of you. I am the same way myself 99% of the year but from June 24-July 4 I fish for sharks, and if i get one that I believe has a chance I will bring it in. People on this board are getting very good at bashing people for keeping their legal limits. All you have to do is go to the search function and type in "Just keep 5" and you will find more than enough reading on people who believe that they are their own self appointted game wardens. If it is legal go for it. Now that I have stirred the pot insult away, I am ready.


----------



## Freshwaterman

I believe that IF these anglers were to actually utilize their catch as food or at the very least, a trophy mount,there wouldn't be nearly as much hoopla about this....but to see a magnificent specimen like that just hanging there to waste is truly a shame. I believe that the majority of the fishermen in this tournament do so for the sportsmanship and the catch of a lifetime. I think that the tournament organizers should take into consideration the massive loss of good meat and do something to at least help the community. I've heard of deer hunters donating their kill to the homeless and needy...why can't you do that for a big shark tournament??


----------



## GreatWhite4591

Catch and release - looks tough, but it's possible










http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/news/story?page=g_tv_desc_MadFin


----------



## Mitchw123456

GreatWhite4591 said:


> Catch and release - looks tough, but it's possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/tv/news/story?page=g_tv_desc_MadFin


I've watched those tournaments numerous times but it isn't exactl what I would say realistic for the recreational angler. If you notice all the guys on that show are in at least $50,000 boats with numerous sponsors. I'd be all over it if it were done down here and I could sucker a camera man into riding along and get someone to pay the entry fees for me....


----------



## Jolly Roger

Good luck Mitchw, 

weather is looking good for the weekend.


----------



## haparks

back in the early eightys when i used to fish the dike alot from the bank i saw massive rays i mean massive just hanging up and was confused why this was being done-- i not a tree hugger but i do believe only kill what u gonna eat-- take pictures and release the rest--thats why i eat cheese burgers-- post pics of fish and letum go-- or give them to my fishin buddies and let them eatum---im sorry the rest of the world does not catch and release or just keep what they gonna use--our kids are not gonna have any thing if we use it up-- oh well ill get off my horse now--


----------



## Redfishr

I aint gonna comment on dead sharks or touneys.............but thats a bull shark hanging.


----------



## LongRodMaster

Most of us have no problem with people catching sharks and or retaining them. I have caught my fair share of sharks and will continue to do so. The problem is as stated in the TPWD regulations: *Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

It is the fact that it is wasteful and acording to the TPWD website unlawful..

As for any one who believes large sharks are not on the decline do some home work!!!!

I work off shore I fly helicopters all the time and run a ROV/ Dive support vessel. I spend over 180 days a year on the water and most of it viewing whats below the surface. I have seen more 6 gill sharks then most scientist who study them. Yes there are allot of sharks in the gulf. In comparison to 8 years ago the number of large sharks has dropped drastically. Long liners and the large demand for shark fins have hurt populations of large sharks.


----------



## Texasreelaffair

It seems to me a tournament that's in it's 44th year, and I'm sure the data that has been kept that alone will prove the decline in the large sharks on the gulf coast and world wide as well. The only drum we are beating here is show some responsibility that the meat is used or that it goes to use for research instead of being left to hang and rot in the sun. My .02

Reel


----------



## Sponge

I agree with a lot of folks on this board. At least do not leave them hanging out to rot and waste the meat. I'm sure there are plenty of homeless people that would really appreciate the food.


----------



## fabian31268

so your saying its the longliners that are wipiing out the big sharks the guy with a rod and reel is gonna have a tough time wiping them out i fish the surf and piers what are my chance of wiping out one of those big guys the guys that are gonna wipe out these fish do dont even come on this board they can probaly not even read english that is the first time this year ive seen pics like that so i dont think they are gonna wipe them out


----------



## LongRodMaster

My god some people on here are dense its not the shark population we are upset about its the fact that they just leave them to rot and waste a resource. 

I'm going fishing!!!!


----------



## justletmein

I haven't read the whole thread because I'm at work, but TPWD does have "Wanton waste" laws against killing any animal or fish just to let it rot.


----------



## Surffishwant2B

Call Animal Control, they pick up dead animals. I have seen them out on the dike for stray dogs and if the dogs or animals are dead they pick them up. If they dont pick up dead animals then they call it in to Solid Wast Dept. Thats what we did when I worked for the City of Ft. Worth Animal Control.


----------



## Sponge

I was driving down the dike yesterday during lunch to see if the sharks were still hanging out there and I witnessed a person reeling in about a 2 foot what seemed to be a sharpnose shark, but I didn't get off the truck to take a good look at him. That was the first time I witnessed someone catching a shark from the dike. I know several people have caught them from and around the dike, it was just the first time I've seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## CypressTexas

got some more pics ?????


----------



## Mitchw123456

Sponge said:


> I was driving down the dike yesterday during lunch to see if the sharks were still hanging out there and I witnessed a person reeling in about a 2 foot what seemed to be a sharpnose shark, but I didn't get off the truck to take a good look at him. That was the first time I witnessed someone catching a shark from the dike. I know several people have caught them from and around the dike, it was just the first time I've seen it with my own eyes.


Plenty of sharks of caught of the dike...I do not like the waste issues this tournament has but I want to know if this is considered "unlawful" why didn't the game warden who checked all my fish out at the weigh station do anything about it? Game wardens drive up and down the dike day after day...Either way with the 450lb bull that was caught today I don't think I'm even going to bother to shark fish. Hes going to be very tough to beat, its pretty much going to take the state record to beat him.


----------



## reelfshr

it is a750lb tigershark hanging,which is leading the tackle time tournament


----------



## Mitchw123456

The 450 bull shark is in the lead right now, it will take a 1000lb tiger to beat it. The "open shark" consists of tiger great hammer head and bull shark, winner is determined from the percentage to the state record.


----------



## Arlon

Is a shark considered edible? I'd have to call tpwd and test this regulation:
*Waste of fish *- It is unlawful to leave edible fish or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.


----------



## Neverenough

yes shark is considered edible, thats why its a waste and unlawful for them to hang the sharks there for days on end


----------



## jodybo

I saw some people shark fishing at a 15 mile rig with fresh dead shark hanging over the side of the boat as chum with its guts hanging out.

I considered calling the game warden.


----------



## justletmein

jodybo said:


> I saw some people shark fishing at a 15 mile rig with fresh dead shark hanging over the side of the boat as chum with its guts hanging out.
> 
> I considered calling the game warden.


Should have taken a pic of that with their TX numbers in view also.


----------



## caddokid

There is a major shark tournament on ESPN called Madfin that has held a catch and release tourney for 2 years now. Yes it can be done and done safely without killing the sharks.


----------



## TC redfish

It's whining arses like these PETA tree huggers that will have fishing outlawed all together. No more needs to be said !!!!!


----------



## bill

I like shark meat, I used to fish for them and keep one or two every year. But those hanging up could not be eaten. You have to prep a shark when you catch them or it's like eating out of a toliet...only worse.
I have written letters and made phone calls in the past, not any good, I was told they would have to increase the entry fees ect so it was a no brainer. I'm all for keeping legal limits, just don't like to see the waste. This attracts $$ to the area. Many people think it's ok because it's sharks. (man eater and all) You can bank on it getting pulled if it was trout/bull reds ect hung up to spoil.
Does anyone know if any study has been done on the sharks caught? At least it would not be a total waste if information was collected.


----------



## Mitchw123456

caddokid said:


> There is a major shark tournament on ESPN called Madfin that has held a catch and release tourney for 2 years now. Yes it can be done and done safely without killing the sharks.


I don't recall anyone saying it couldnt be done safely. We catch and release hundreds of sharks with no major problems. The problems with this is if you read the rest of the post is you would have to have a camera crew and more than likely numerous sponsors. I would love to fish a tournament like that but it just isn't "within my reach economically"


----------



## LongRodMaster

TC redfish said:


> It's whining arses like these PETA tree huggers that will have fishing outlawed all together. No more needs to be said !!!!!


Actually it is ignorant rambelings like this that amaze me every day. Yes we are tree huggers and members of PETA move along now and go back to building sand castles or something.. 
Oh and by the way welcome to the board! !troll!


----------



## marsea

That's a bull shark hanging up there.
Eric S


----------



## boo

Looks like the tiger to me. Theres not a doubt in the world that big shark populations are declining. Just ask anyone that fished the 50's-60's. The reason why you don't see people with 12/0s-16/0s on the piers anymore is because THERE AREN'T MANY BIG SHARKS LEFT. I've been told by some old salts that back in the day when they caught 3'-6' sharks they would just cut them in half and send them back out with 2-5 hooks in them because these sharks were so common. A 6' shark is pretty darn good from the beach/pier nowadays. Obviously there are still some bigger, much bigger, but on most days you head out to the pier you won't see a shark over 6' caught. If you look at random sharks caught from piers/beach that are over 10', I'd guess at least 80% of them would be before the 80's. With the exception for the mako and thresher (extremely uncommon near shore), there hasn't be a broken state record in over 15 years. I've seen 5-6 people say this, and 3-4 people completely ignore it. ITS NOT SO MUCH THAT THEY KILLED THE SHARKS, ITS THAT THEY WASTED THEM. I'm done.


----------



## wiggler

there goes neverenough again!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wiggler

"neverenough" time to say it all


----------



## speckle-catcher

If you have a problem with Neverenough - you need to take it to PM's


----------



## mastercylinder60

TC redfish said:


> It's whining arses like these PETA tree huggers that will have fishing outlawed all together. No more needs to be said !!!!!


i don't belong to "peta," but i am an outspoken proponent of conserving our natural resources, and not killing strictly in the name of "sport." i eat the fish i set out to catch. it is the ignorant whom do not understand this philosophy that need to be educated by those of us that do (which is most _2coolers_).

fishing will never be outlawed, but there may come a day when there are no more fish for you to catch.


----------

